# Roundcube (multiserver) nach installation kein Mailversandt möglich



## herophil322 (22. Jan. 2013)

Hallo ich habe mir nun eine Multiserver Teststellung mit ISPCONFIG 3.0.4.6 aufgesetzt mit

  web.development.de   - webserver/fileserver  192.168.1.167
mai.development.de – mail-server        192.168.1.173
ns1.development.de DNS-Master                    192.168.1.174
ns2.development.de DNS-Slave/DB-Server                 192.168.1.177


  So sieht das Szenario aus: Das Problem was ich habe ist ich kann mich mit den angelegten User in Roundcube anmelden, aber ich kann keine E-Mail schicken. Wenn ich aber einen Mail Client (Outlook) benutze und das Konto einrichte funktioniert das Versenden von Mails.  Ich habe Roundcube nach diesen Schritten installiert:


Virtual Multiserver Environment With Dedicated Web & MySQL, Email & DNS Servers On Debian Squeeze With ISPConfig 3 - Page 4 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
  Zitat:
*7.2.6 Installing RoundCube*




Mail Log auf mail.development.de beim  Sendeversuch einer E-Mail in Roundcube:


  Log: Mail Log gibt folgende aus, baut keine SMTP Dialog auf:


  Jan 22 15:46:08 mail imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.167] 
  Jan 22 15:46:08 mail imapd: LOGIN, user=it@development.de, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.167], port=[52565], protocol=IMAP
  Jan 22 15:46:08 mail imapd: LOGOUT, user=it@development.de, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.167], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=598, sent=942, time=0, starttls=1
  Jan 22 15:46:08 mail imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.167]
  Jan 22 15:46:08 mail imapd: LOGIN, user=it@development.de, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.167], port=[52566], protocol=IMAP
  Jan 22 15:46:08 mail imapd: LOGOUT, user=it@development.de, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.167], headers=2118, body=0, rcvd=319, sent=4800, time=0, starttls=1
  Jan 22 15:46:08 mail imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.167]
  Jan 22 15:46:08 mail imapd: LOGIN, user=it@development.de, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.167], port=[52567], protocol=IMAP
  Jan 22 15:46:08 mail imapd: LOGOUT, user=it@development.de, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.167], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=286, sent=1856, time=0, starttls=1

  Eine Idee wieso, habe die Konfiguration nochmals überprüft, ob ich bei der Installation einen Hund eingebaut habe, wäre aber nichts aufgefallen. Tipps wo ich ansetzen kann?

  Lg
herophil322


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2013)

Roundcube ist auf dem webserver installiert?


----------



## herophil322 (22. Jan. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Roundcube ist auf dem webserver installiert?


Ja Till, hab das bei meinen Alten Multi-Server-System auch so aber irgendwas will er da gerade nicht.


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2013)

Schau mal bitte in der roundcube config Datei nach ob dort der mailserver als smtp server drin steht. Auf dem mailserver trage bitte die IP des webservers bei mynetworks zusätzlich ein, damit roundcube übder den senden kann ohne sich authentifizieren zu müssen.

Damit andere php scripte in webseiten senden können kann es Sinn machen einen postfix in minimalinstallation auf dem webserver zu installieren:

apt-get install postfix

bei der installation müsste apt dich fragen was für ein server typ das ist, dann nimm am Besten relayserver und gebe die IP des Mailservers an, so dass der postfix alle mails an den weiter leitet.


----------



## herophil322 (22. Jan. 2013)

Till, wie immer der Lebensretter, danke für den Tipp es funktioniert jetzt schonmal, noch nicht ganz wie ich will aber das wird^^.

Hab diesen Bereich editiert:

nano /var/lib/roundcube/config/main.inc.php

// use this host for sending mails.
// to use SSL connection, set ssl://smtp.host.com
// if left blank, the PHP mail() function is used
// Use %h variable as replacement for user's IMAP hostname
$rcmail_config['smtp_server'] = 'mail.development.de';

Danach noch in der main.cf von Postfix unter mynetworks die Ip des Webserver eingetragen und es hat funktioniert.

Danach ist mir die Idee gekommen das ich das ganze noch gerne Verschlüsselt haben möchte

Ich habs dann versucht mit:

// use this host for sending mails.
// to use SSL connection, set ssl://smtp.host.com
// if left blank, the PHP mail() function is used
// Use %h variable as replacement for user's IMAP hostname
$rcmail_config['smtp_server'] = 'tls://mail.development.de';

// SMTP port (default is 25; 465 for SSL)
$rcmail_config['smtp_port'] = 465;

müsste ja funktionieren, leider kommt da dieser Fehler in Roundcube:

SMTP-Fehler (-1): Die Verbindung ist Fehlgeschlagen

/var/log/mail.log/ zur dieser Zeit

Jan 22 23:02:43 mail imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.167]
Jan 22 23:02:43 mail imapd: LOGIN, user=it@development.de, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.167], port=[53483], protocol=IMAP
Jan 22 23:02:43 mail imapd: LOGOUT, user=it@development.de, ip=[::ffff:192.168.1.167], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=10, sent=237, time=0, starttls=1

Funktionieren tut TLS zum Beweis:

220 mail.development.de ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU)
EHLO development.de
250-mail.development.de
250-PIPELINING
250-SIZE
250-VRFY
250-ETRN
250-STARTTLS
250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN
250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 DSN


Ne Idee?


Lg und besten dank herophil322


----------



## herophil322 (23. Jan. 2013)

*Problem gelöst.*

So nach einiger Zeit an überlegung und nachdenken hab ich nun das Verschlüsselungs Problem gefunden.

An der Config von Roundcube wurde zum letzen Post nichts verändert:

nano /var/lib/roundcube/config/main.inc.php

// use this host for sending mails.
// to use SSL connection, set ssl://smtp.host.com
// if left blank, the PHP mail() function is used
// Use %h variable as replacement for user's IMAP hostname
$rcmail_config['smtp_server'] = 'tls://mail.development.de';

// SMTP port (default is 25; 465 for SSL)
$rcmail_config['smtp_port'] = 465;


man muss in der master.cf "/etc/postfix/master.cf" folgende dinge unkommentieren:

smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

danke an alle soweit so gut.


----------

